# small kibble?



## rebbecca1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hello, 

I was just wondering if anyone knows of a good quality dry food that has small kibble in the uk?
I recently moved onto Simpsons 80/20 range but the kibble is a bit too large for my adult chi and the puppy version is giving my 5 month old chi sloppy poos so not great, i didn't know if it was maybe too high in protein for her.

any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Eden has a small kibble and is a very good food. it isn't stocked by many shops though, so you would probably have to order it direct. Eden Pet Foods : the home of the ancestral diet Home of the Ancestral Diet
If you have a Pets Corner shop near you they stock several quality foods including Canagan, Acana, Orijen and ZiwiPeak. I can't help out on kibble sizes though as I don't feed kibble myself.


----------

